# Ace Bandage -HCPCS for an elastic



## Rgreen0118 (Feb 11, 2013)

I am new to charging for supplies so could use some help.  NP put an ace bandage on a patient that had bursitis. 

Is there a HCPCS for an elastic bandage that is equilivant to an ace bandage or do you have to bill out the E&M and the supply code 99070 and hope you get paid?  

Thanks,
RGreen


----------



## kvangoor (Feb 12, 2013)

I would think it would be a HCPCS code. Maybe A6441-57


----------

